# Mail iCloud : accès quasi impossible ?



## jardineur (9 Mai 2022)

Bonjour,
Suis-je le seul à rencontrer un problème d'accès au Mail iCloud en direct via Firefox 99.0.1 ou Safari 13.1.2 sous Mac Os High Sierra 10.13.6 ?
Pas d'affichage du contenu des dossiers et/ou lenteur excessive de l'affichage.
Et évidemment, Thunderbird ne récupère plus rien depuis 16h00 environ ce 09/05/2022.




Merci de votre aide


----------



## jardineur (9 Mai 2022)

Bon ben je me réponds à moi-même : résolu sans intervention à 17h45...
Jusque là, tout va bien


----------



## jardineur (10 Mai 2022)

Ouais, bon... 19h40 ce 10/05/2022 : ça recommence. Pas de signalement au System Status.
Ouaite and scie


----------



## jardineur (17 Mai 2022)

Hé bien les défauts d'accès continuent de façon aléatoire, que ce soit en mode client via Thunderbird ou en ligne directe...


----------

